# اسئلة في الميكانيك البحري فقط للمهندسين المتفوقين



## M. ENG 1111 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

اذا انت في البحر وتعطلت شبكة تبري مولدات الكهرباء (بالماء الحلو) ومن المستحيل اعادة تشغيلها
ماهو تصرفك
نفس السؤال لكن بالنسبة للمحرك الرئيسي


----------



## M. ENG 1111 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

وين اجاباتكم
ما حدى عرف الاجابة ؟


----------



## البحار المشاكس (2 ديسمبر 2008)

نقوم بعمل شبكه مفتوحه من البحر 
او ناخذ لها فرع من شبكةالمحرك الرئيسي 

دارس فقط وليس لى اى تجارب عمليه 
برجاء توضيح الاجابه الصحيحه


----------



## ام قصر (4 ديسمبر 2008)

لللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## aiman_07 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

برجاء توضيح العطل 
حيث هل هو عطل تام و وهذا سيكون خطر جدا وخاصة اذا كان للمحرك
اما اذا كان عطل جزئي "تسريب مثلا" فممكن :
1) تقليل الحمل بقدر المسموح
2) محاول استخدام طرق اخر للتبريد مثل استخدام الهواء المدفوع بمساعدة المحرك
حيث يمكن امرار الهواء علي مياه( البحر او عذبة) لتبريده قبل دخولة في دورة التبريد الجديده


----------



## M. ENG 1111 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

عطل في ماخذ المياه و استحالة تصليح محركات هذه الشبكةحيث انها معطلة


----------



## M. ENG 1111 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

الحل
هناك ما يدعى بتزاوج شبكات الماء في السفينة
حيث يمكن وصل مياه البحر المستخدمة لتوازن السفينة في تبريد محركات المولدات هكذا يمكن استخدام Ballast Pump في تبريد المحرك الرئيسي 
ما رأيكم


----------



## elreedy (5 ديسمبر 2008)

بالنسبة لو المولد شبكة تبريدة عطلت ودة مش بيحصل تقريبا بس هانقول انه حصل بسبب تسريب او تأكل فى مواسير الشبكة 
1-يوجد مولد اخر اساسى ودة ممكن تفصل مياه تبريدة عن مياة تبريد المولد الاساسى وتفصل الاحمال الغير جوهرية وتوقف المولد الى تبريدة فية عطل وتمشى على مولد واحد بس بعد تقليل الاحمال الكهربائية طبعا
2-عندك كمان يوجد مولد emergency وممك تلاقى shaft generator
3- لو مفيش مولدات زيادة يوجد خط متصل بمياة تبريد المحرك الرئيسى f/w

طيب لو المحرك الرئيسى هوة الى حصل فية تسريب ومش قادر تعوض f/w ساعتها تقدر تستخدم s/w بدلا من f/w
بس لازم توصل لاقرب ميناء لان دة خطر جدا وهاتضطر تعمل صيانة كاملة للمحرك


----------



## M. ENG 1111 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن يا اخي تشغيل المولد الاحتياطي بس اذا كنت مضطر لسبب من الاسباب لتشغيل المولدات الرئيسية؟!!!
بمياه البحر حتتلف المحرك بس اذا كنت بعرض البحر ومضطر تكمل سفرك ممكن تستبدل التبريد بالماء الحلو بالتبريد بماء البحر 
المهم انك تعرف كيف توصل شبكة التبريد بالماء الحلو بشبكة مياه البح(بلاست)


----------



## HAADY (5 ديسمبر 2008)

هذا الافتراض معقول لكنه نادر جدا ويمكن التحول الى التبريد بماء البحر ولا يوجد اي خطورة على الاطلاق ان كان الامر يتعلق برحلة لا تتجاوز الشهر حتى الوصول الى ميناء الاصلاح شرط عدم تشغيل المحرك على الحمل الكامل اي بتقليل الحمل لخفض درجة حرارة تبريد المحرك لمنع زيادة الترسبات على مجاري الحرك والتوربين الداخلي لانها تزداد بزيادة الحرارة وتقل بانخفاضها 

وفي بعض السفن التي تصنع للمناطق الباردة والمتجمدة ice class يكون فيها خزان ( بلص ) مجهز لسحب مياه التبريد المالحة منه واعادتها اليه في حال كانت مياه البحر متجمدة وذلك لتبريد مياه تبريد المحرك العذبه 

ففي حال وجود هذا الخزان في السفينة فمن الممكن تعبئته بالمياه العذبة وتبريد المحرك مباشرة عن طريقه ان محرك مساعد اي مولد اما ان كان محرك رئيسي وفي مياه دافئة فلا مناص من تحويل التبريد الى مياه البحر لتبريده واتمام الرحلة ومن ثم غسل حواري التبريد قبل اعادة التبريد الى الماء العذب


----------

